# French Canadian NORAD?



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tues Nov 10, 2009
Tacoma News Tribune - News of the Weird

The French speaking citizens of Quebec said to feel chronically under-appreciated in English speaking Canada might have received a boost in spirits in September when the Canadian military ordered its airmen assigned to the North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD) to learn French. However the contract was awwarded to French instructors of a company in the United States which many Canadians feel is even more chronically over-appreciated.

Contact Chuck Shepherd at [email protected]


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2009)

But for help learning it, they'll get routed to India.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 10, 2009)

English is stiil the language they'll use in being GCI it'll never change as they regularly control USAF birds its probably directed towards the support staff in the GCI units in Quebec


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 10, 2009)

I assume the first word they'll learn is "Surrender?"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Does that mean we could put nukes at Bagotville?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> I assume the first word they'll learn is "Surrender?"



OUCH!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> But for help learning it, they'll get routed to India.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 11, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> But for help learning it, they'll get routed to India.





Wheels


----------



## Butters (Nov 11, 2009)

"Tabernac!"



JL


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Nov 11, 2009)

Uh, great, for action from the PC police. I wouldn't be surprised if our airmen would have to start learning to speak Spanish (no offense intended), unless we already have. 

Max: You took the words right out of my mouth.  
Actually, I thought the first word that the French would want to know was "gutentag."


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 11, 2009)

Easy solution to all this: Quebec independence!


----------



## Butters (Nov 11, 2009)

Arsenal VG-33 said:


> Easy solution to all this: Quebec independence!



If only....Why would they wanna go and do something stupid like that when they can get the rest of us to give them everything they want just by pouting and threatening to leave every few years?

"Hit le road, Jacques", is what I say. And don't let le porte hit you on the derriere as you exit, mon ami.

And I'm not the only one. The Newfoundlanders would like to see'em go, too. That way it would'nt be such a friggin' long drive to 'Ta'ronta', bye! 

JL


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 11, 2009)

Where's Pb when we need him.


----------

